# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Kerkese per AOP

## aagnesa

Pershendetje, jam user e vjeter ne Albasoul dhe do deshiroja te merrja AOP duke dhene kontributin tim per dhomen #Shqiperia. Ne chat jam me nick agnesa.

NickServ- Information on agnesa (account agnesa):
NickServ- Registered : Dec 05 15:15:52 2011 (1 year, 32 weeks, 1 day, 15:32:17 ago)
NickServ- Last addr  : Albasoul@vhostin
NickServ- Last seen  : now
NickServ- Flags      : HideMail
NickServ- agnesa has enabled nick protection
NickServ- *** End of Info ***

----------


## Neteorm

Pershendetje,

*agnesa*  mesa kam patur mundesine ta njoh virtualisht, ka treguar se eshte nje vajze e re ne moshe, por e pjekur ne bisedat qe zhvillon ne chat.
Komunikimi, respekti, korrektesia jane vlera qe *agensa* i zoteron me mire se kushdo tjeter.
Suksese *agnesa*.

----------


## DarKSouL

Jam dakord per shtimin tend. 

*DarKSouL*

----------


## zANë

agnesa me qe DarKSouL eshte dakort,gjithashtu dhe une,kerkesa jote miratohet!

----------


## AlbaneZ

Hajt ja pafsh hajrin çiko!!

----------


## EDUARDI

Dhe un pas Albanez ta gezosh aop agneza

----------


## DarKSouL

agnesa u shtua aop, te mbyllet tema.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Mbylle pra  :perqeshje: 

Une habitem pse e kane lene deri me tani pa aop. Kjo rri tere kohen aty, goc e urte etj. 

Ta gzojsh be qik

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

floodistat ne AOP

i like it 
+1

se shpejti kalin e trojes ne SOP

;p

----------


## DarKSouL

Ska flodista ne stafin tone!

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> ujku qimen e nderon por zakonin se haron


......................

----------


## Lexuesi_

A mboni edhe mu i vend afer zANa  :ngerdheshje:  se nuk di te punoj mire e kjo me ndihmon  :perqeshje:

----------


## zANë

Lol!

!add aop Lexuesi_ 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

@Lexuesi_

shi si krekoset "Djalë Drenice"



lol

----------


## Lexuesi_

> @Lexuesi_
> 
> shi si krekoset "Djalë Drenice"
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Haha ku e gjete se hera e pare qe e pash une.


zANë ti u pajtove a po :P edhe mkalxloni çka duhet me ba aty.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Vinjol

megjithe  respektin qe  kam  per ty  agnesa   
por  nuk   i  ke shan cet  me  mare   aop  
po  nuk  i dole  ne cam    ndonji  sop 

te pershendes

----------


## DarKSouL

> megjithe  respektin qe  kam  per ty  agnesa   
> por  nuk   i  ke shan cet  me  mare   aop  
> po  nuk  i dole  ne cam    ndonji  sop 
> 
> te pershendes


ASSAS|NS se kuptoj se si flet ne kete menyre, kur ajo eshte shtuar pa keto idiotlliqet e tua, duke marre parasysh qe ke qen vete ne stafin e AlbaSouL, apo e bo sic esht ajo shprehja "Kalova lumin, te dhjefsha kalin"?
Gjithsesi eshte e pahijshme e thene nga ti kjo.

*DarKSouL*

----------


## AlbaneZ

Darksoul,

E ke pare ndonjehere filmin *"The Ugly Truth"* ? 

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## DarKSouL

e kam pa, por spo kuptoj lidhjen :/

----------


## Xinxerfilli

Sa te lodhur jeni ju. Nga i pari tek i fundit  :pa dhembe:

----------

